

Streetview takes my picture - pg
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=320+Pioneer+Way,+Mountain+View+CA&sll=37.386911,-122.067533&sspn=0.002285,0.003798&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=320+Pioneer+Way,+Mountain+View,+Santa+Clara,+California+94041&ll=37.386819,-122.067509&spn=0.000567,0.00095&t=h&z=20&layer=c&cbll=37.386911,-122.067533&panoid=mi5fa5lWQu7R8nxKc_F7mw&cbp=12,230.84,,3,4

======
pg
At first I thought, what an amazing coincidence. But actually the odds of this
happening are reasonably high.

I can't quite tell who I'm talking to without seeing their faces. From the
postures it looks like it might be the RethinkDBs.

Edit: No, turns out it was the Picwings.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
My parents are on StreetView. It would be interesting to try to calculate the
odds of a given individual being caught.

~~~
nikolayav
Simply put, I counted 6 people reporting this here (I am one). My attempt to
estimate how many people read this: X HN daily actives, each looks at Y
threads a day (random out of 30 they see), one in Z posts to the thread.

Quick check with Alexa gave me something on the order of 2 million for X, that
seems really high to me, let's say X=100k (even this seems very generous). Y
and Z are pretty tricky, using a gut guess of Y = 5 and Z = 10:

6 * Z / ((Y * X) / 30 ) = (6 * Z * 30) / (X * Y) = 6 * 10 * 30 / (100000 * 5)
= 0.0036 = 0.36%

0.36% of the HN audience. Very back-of-the-envelope.

------
s3graham
Can't beat these guys
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=rugdeveien+39+bergen&sll=59.913801,10.73882&sspn=0.000449,0.001635&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Rugdeveien+39,+5097+Bergen,+Hordaland,+Norway&t=h&ll=60.360884,5.369468&spn=0.001211,0.00247&z=19&layer=c&cbll=60.360884,5.369468&panoid=vIlVwLm8kDoxekaRJ0MwdQ&cbp=12,276.08,,0,7.25)

"Walk" east!

~~~
ashishbharthi
Why they have blurred their faces though? Or they blur all the faces on
streetview?

~~~
arohner
Google has a face-blurring algorithm. Amusingly, it catches things like faces
on billboards and horses!

[http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/05/14/google-blurs-
horse-...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/05/14/google-blurs-horse-f.html)

~~~
elpuri
Naturally statues get the same treatment. It seems though that his private
parts don't need the privacy :)

<http://bit.ly/csIXot>

------
showerst
You too, huh?

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=38....](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=38.906541,-77.047447&daddr=Ward+Ct+NW,+Washington,+DC+20037&hl=en&geocode=%3BCaQRBvdCQj1tFW2qUQIdollo-
ylBYYbLt7e3iTH6RK3K3ioJ5w&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=19&sll=38.906225,-77.047693&sspn=0.001847,0.00327&g=Ward+ct.+NW,+Washington,+District+of+Columbia&ie=UTF8&ll=38.906536,-77.047446&spn=0.00081,0.00327&z=19&layer=c&cbll=38.906371,-77.04791&panoid=8bLyBshiOIiRXLuyi0yrLg&cbp=11,34.26,,0,5)

Almost spooky how identifiably clear mine is. Subway totally owes me a
kickback for the free advertising.

------
javan
They took mine too:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=2404+Wilshire+Blvd,+Los+Angeles,+CA+90057&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=40.460237,70.400391&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=2404+Wilshire+Blvd,+Los+Angeles,+California+90057&ll=34.060294,-118.28156&spn=0.010364,0.017188&z=16&layer=c&cbll=34.060377,-118.281505&panoid=X1g7UgoiqfHxO8jTQqrm2Q&cbp=12,318.32,,1,8.65)

~~~
gbookman
I never knew people rode bikes in LA, interesting :D

~~~
javan
It's mostly flat and the weather's perfect, what more do you need?

~~~
KirinDave
An environment where capricious and terrible drivers texting surreptitiously
in gigantic body crushers are not prolific.

LA has a terrible bike culture. I learned to hate biking down there, and it's
only now up in SF that I've started repairing that.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
I used to bike a lot in SF. Then I realized that in less than a year I had a
roommate shatter an ankle on market street and need surgery, a friend get hit
by a bus and had to wear a neckbrace for months, another friend shattered a
shoulder and also needed surgery, another got doored and had back problems,
and I also got doored, but was fine. Though my bike was messed up. Great bike
culture, but not very safe.

~~~
KirinDave
At least people drive smaller cars in SF. ;)

------
omgsean
They caught me drinking! (I'm across from the guy with the hat)
<http://bit.ly/Rz2GB>

------
gcheong
Maybe there's a business opportunity here in vanity StreetView shots?

------
petercooper
I _should_ be on Street View as one went past while my wife and I were walking
along from one of our first visits when she was pregnant. That was at least 10
months ago and the area we were in still isn't on Street View (rural UK).
Anyone know how long it takes? :-)

~~~
sailormoon
I think they do multiple passes, and some passes are rejected - or the car
could have been on its way somewhere else. I've seen the cars numerous times
and never fail to stare dumbly at them but as far as I know none of those
takes were used ..

------
zandorg
Funny the sidebar ad is for iRobot! Making ad dollars off PG?

~~~
paulgb
I got a robot-related ad also. It's not a coincidence, Google must know that
320 Pioneer way is the HQ of Anybots and show related ads.

------
dbz
I've always wondered what the great mastermind PG looks like!

~~~
mrduncan
If you're really that curious:
<http://farm1.static.flickr.com/44/137275735_6ba4ac4e5a.jpg>

------
spuz
You're the one on the left, right?

~~~
savrajsingh
look for the shorts.

------
gcb
you're now © google.

------
paul9290
OMG the privacy implications of this will create a huge BUZZ!

~~~
paul9290
corny I know, but was this not posted by the site's admin for fun? I just got
tired of everyone going on and on about BUZZ and privacy.

